# Does Electronic Pest Control Work?



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I'd like to try some electronic pest control to get rid of the mice around my pigeons. Has anyone had success with this alternative?

I've tried the smaller units without success and wondered if those are for closets and small spaces. Maybe I need a larger more expensive unit?

Also, does anyone know of an electronic cat repellant that won't hurt birds?

d.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Don't have any experience in this area. Perhaps someone else has.
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Since pigeons hear in the infra-sound range, I'd double check most carefully on the frequencies at which these gizmos operate.

I too would be interested in what you turn up!

--Ray


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi d.

I have not used them - don't have a backyard - but recalled some discussion on my UK birding group on cat deterrents. I reproduce some of the discussion below:

*******************************
At an indoor meeting of the Derby Natural History Society last Friday we heard a talk about pests in 
the home. The guy said, after a similar question to yours was asked, that none of these ultrasonic 
scarers were any good. After a very short period of time the cats get used to the noise and carry on 
regardless. His company was lobbying government to carry out investigations regarding the 
effectiveness of these devices by the manufacturers.
*********************
I installed an electronic cat-scarer last year. It didn't affect birds at all. All cats previously bothering 
my back garden did not re-appear (one was initially inquisitive but didn't repeat his interest). I 
temporarily moved it to the front raised bed to deal with a visiting Siamese digging there every night 
and he has never returned, even though the scarer was only there for a week.
********************
I know users of Catwatch who have nothing but praise and have been using it for three years with no 
cats acclimatised.
********************
Had electronic noise one for 2 years now (mains, not battery) switched on 24/365 and 90% cats 
gone. Remaining cat just wizzes through far end of the garden each day - birds are fine.
*******************
Two points:

1. Deafness is not uncommon in cats. In particular, many white cats are deaf.

2. Some cats are quite bright. I have heard of a couple of cases where thecats worked out which 
areas were covered and which not - some ultrasonic scares are quite directional, covering perhaps a 
120 deg angle but not all around. So, you might need to either to move the device around or to buy 
several to give full coverage.
*******************
When I started feeding the birds, after researching these devices I 
installed a Catwatch II. This particular one definitely works. The device needs careful positioning. It shouldn't be obstructed by plants and it should be level and 
at the correct height (cats' ear-level). It does get through batteries fairly rapidly so you need to 
check it regularly although it is possible to power it from the mains via a transformer available from 
the supplier. I also find that I need to bring it in to dry it off after periods of heavy driving rain as 
when water gets through the grill onto the surface of the ultrasonic transducer it seems to reduce its 
effectiveness.
*********************

So opinion is not 100% for, but one of those who vouches for it is, I know, definitely no dummy.

Couple of links (again, differing views):
http://www.conceptresearch.co.uk/cats.htm http://www.wildbirds.org/info/cat.htm http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/wildlife/msg111523271826.html 

NOTE: The 'CatWatch' is, of course, aimed specifically at cats and is a UK product - price around 50 UKP (70 USD?) - but this may give you some views to consider for similar US products. If you get a company offering 90 day money-back guarantee, at least you get a fair trial. Guess some gizmos work better than others, basically.

PS Doesn't affect birds 

John


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by raynjudy:
> *Since pigeons hear in the infra-sound range, I'd double check most carefully on the frequencies at which these gizmos operate.
> 
> I too would be interested in what you turn up!
> ...


There supposed to be harmless to birds. I had one once but it was ineffective against the mice. I used to watch the mice across the room from the gizmo that I had as if they were laughing at me.

I wondered if the unit I had was too small and if a larger one for a larger space would be more effective - or are they all just a waste of money?

d.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

It seems that no one has had any personal experience with these devices.

This may be an opportunity to conduct a controlled experiment that would assist other pigeon fanciers.

Is anyone willing to participate? If so I will post a separate thread inviting others.

d.


----------



## toni73 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hello

Personally I just used mice poison that I bought in Wal Mart to get rid of mice and other rats. It worked just fine. I have not seen any since. If you have a lot just keep the poison there constantly. You need to make sure that pigeons do not go near it.

Elton http://startailpigeons.hypermart.net/


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by toni73:
> *Hello
> 
> Personally I just used mice poison that I bought in Wal Mart to get rid of mice and other rats. It worked just fine. I have not seen any since. If you have a lot just keep the poison there constantly. You need to make sure that pigeons do not go near it.
> ...


Sorry, I don't want to risk having the neighborhood cats eating poisoned mice.

d.


----------



## B. Crowe (Mar 4, 2002)

Not to mention poison in the food chain in general. Owls, hawks, kestrels, raccoons, opposums, they all eat mice too, and a weaker poisoned mouse is easier to catch. The best way is to keep the excess feed cleaned up. Their are many live traps that work very very well that I have used. 

Sorry I have no experience in electronic pest control.







wish I could help.

Barb


----------



## joann woodring (Mar 27, 2002)

Hi toni73, and anyone else, please don't use poison for anything. There is always another solution. First, don't leave out food to attract mice, especially at night. This includes cat and dog food. The next line of defense is good caging. Use fine mesh hardware cloth with a layer attached and laid horizontally, underground, on the inside or outside of the cage sides, so the mice can't tunnel underneath. Get a door that meets the doorway and floor perfectly. It just takes a little planning. Fencing specialists can help you out, they do it for a living. Understand that any poisoned animal suffers a horrible death. Mice and rats are just critters like any others, trying to survive and feed their families. If there is no food available, so called pest animals will control their own populations by lowered birth rates, and go elsewhere. Please, don't use poison.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by B. Crowe:
> *Not to mention poison in the food chain in general. Owls, hawks, kestrels, raccoons, opposums, they all eat mice too, and a weaker poisoned mouse is easier to catch. The best way is to keep the excess feed cleaned up. Their are many live traps that work very very well that I have used.
> 
> Sorry I have no experience in electronic pest control.
> ...


Hi Barb,

Yes all the rest of the food chain you describe are in my neighborhood except for owls and hawks - well I did see a hawk once.

I have a live trap. Sometimes it works. Other times they just laugh at me









d.


----------

